# Coyotes



## mean gene (Jun 2, 2016)

my brother in law and I go out around this time every year to try for coyote. past couple years have been skunked with no luck or even calling one in. 

I know everyone is pretty protective and secretative about their "grounds" but curious if anyone would share areas to hit that might increase our success. We hunt up in Liberty and Avon areas and north of there. 

Any willing suggestions?

thanks

Gene


----------



## Buckfinder (May 23, 2009)

Look on the DWR website there are maps that show each year and where coyotes were turned in from the bounty program.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Try near Randolph. Should be Yotes out in the fields. Talk with some of the farm/land owners and see if they will allow you to do some "predator control".


----------



## mean gene (Jun 2, 2016)

thanks buckfinder....appreciate the tip


----------



## mean gene (Jun 2, 2016)

taxidermist....thanks. will try out there


----------

